

Startups Aim to Make Augmented Reality Easy & Cheap - thankuz
http://www.readwriteweb.com/biz/2011/02/augmented-reality-publishing-i.php

======
orangecat
AR will remain a toy until we have workable heads-up displays, at which point
it will become huge. We seem to be right on schedule for Halting State.

